
Ask HN: Forums similar to HN, but for programmers exlusively? - n72
I&#x27;d like to collect recommendations for forums similar to HN in terms of moderation, quality of topics, etc. but focused on programming.<p>(I realize HN is in part for programmers, but at the risk of sounding like a curmudgeon, HN isn&#x27;t exclusively for hackers. Rather, much of its content these days is of interest to entrepreneurs, marketers, etc. In other words, I&#x27;m looking for somewhere which has just programming discussion, not marketing tips, valley gossip, and amateur philosophy etc.)
======
sideproject
There's a tool called HelloBox

[http://www.hellobox.co](http://www.hellobox.co)

Which lets you create your very own HN-like community. Check it out, you can
always start one yourself!

